
How I write and curate the cron.weekly newsletter - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/how-to-cron-weekly-newsletter/
======
tn890
I'm subbed to too many newsletters currently, and this is pretty much the only
one I always read 100% of the way through.

There's something about it, the way it gives me the link to the thing first,
the short summary with the occasional personal comment. It's just right.

Good job, Mattias!

~~~
senorsmile
This and devop-ish are the only ones I usually read 80+% every week.

------
jonnydubowsky
Thanks for pulling back the curtain! BTW, I love the McAfee Shillbot you made.
Has this been a productive strategy?

[https://github.com/mattiasgeniar/McAfee-Shill-
Bot](https://github.com/mattiasgeniar/McAfee-Shill-Bot)

------
blakesterz
This is one of the few newsletters I subscribe to, interesting to see how it's
done!

~~~
Mojah
Thanks!

------
dariusj18
Is there a reason the link to Mailcoach contains google analytics campaign
info? Sponsorship?

~~~
Mojah
Author here: definitely not a sponsorship, I’m not getting paid in any way. I
_am_ however curious to see what this might do in terms of clicks, hence the
parameters.

~~~
dariusj18
Coolio, thank you for the response. How _did_ it go?

